# DIY Rodent rubs



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Found this thought it might be usefull 

Welcome To - 9L RUB


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats the method I've used for mounting a ceramic on a RUB for my Anaconda.

Do you really need the side mesh though?

It has been made well I'll give them that.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

probably not as looking at a rub there isnt anything that they can perticualy chew there so no excape issues i could see that you would have to get rid off 

gives it super ventalation tho 

i might be having a muck about with these over the weekend but i want to make some kind of feed hopper for the lid been lazy and all lol 

at the moment really im torn between spending a day makeing enough of them for what i need 

or spending a couple hundred on the lucky reptile tubs


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

id watch those cable ties on the side, dont take mice long to chew through plastic!: victory:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

pot rivet and washers then


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> probably not as looking at a rub there isnt anything that they can perticualy chew there so no excape issues i could see that you would have to get rid off
> 
> gives it super ventalation tho
> 
> ...


I've recently purchased a load of mice to start a feeding colony going and the breeder I visited had a superb set up with a water line to each tub from a central reservoir eliminating all bottles. The mice were in a stack with each RUB having a grill on top where the food was placed again eliminating the need to empty and restock food bowls.



Herp_boi said:


> id watch those cable ties on the side, dont take mice long to chew through plastic!: victory:


Araldite or glue should be a alternative?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My mice have been in RUBs set up like that for over a year and they haven't chewed through anything yet! 
Its a great way of making cheap housing especially if you have old RUBs the snakes have outgrown.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> My mice have been in RUBs set up like that for over a year and they haven't chewed through anything yet!
> Its a great way of making cheap housing especially if you have old RUBs the snakes have outgrown.


I've currently got 1:6 and 1:7 but will need some other smaller containers for the male and subsequent babies to grow on and allow males and females to be separated. At the moment I'm happy to try and leave the gravid females to give birth communally but this may change with time.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Having spare containers is usefull. I've got a male seperated at the moment due to mites or lice, he's been scratching.
I buy those plastic pet tanks as well if I see them going cheap second hand. They do the tarantulas and the mice.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have made them in the past, used nuts and bolts instead of zip ties and only ever did the tops. Great for mice but don't make a bigger version for rats, they will chew the wobble in the lid and where tub and lid meet. Could always make yourself one of these instead.










33L at the top for growing on mice, 50L at the bottom for growing on rats


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

oakelm said:


> I have made them in the past, used nuts and bolts instead of zip ties and only ever did the tops. Great for mice but don't make a bigger version for rats, they will chew the wobble in the lid and where tub and lid meet. Could always make yourself one of these instead.
> 
> image
> 
> 33L at the top for growing on mice, 50L at the bottom for growing on rats


I've seen this food on mesh before, can they reach it if only small? It would make feeding a lot cleaner and and quicker in the long run.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I've seen this food on mesh before, can they reach it if only small? It would make feeding a lot cleaner and and quicker in the long run.


The mice tend to climb on the mesh upside down as soon as weaned so no issues with them. I put a brick in the corner for the rats in the tub as the 50L is a bit of a stretch for brand new weaners but the height is needed for the grow out room so once a couple of weeks older I take the brick out. But you need the right sized mesh so with a bit of manipulation they can pull the food down.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

oakelm said:


> The mice tend to climb on the mesh upside down as soon as weaned so no issues with them. I put a brick in the corner for the rats in the tub as the 50L is a bit of a stretch for brand new weaners but the height is needed for the grow out room so once a couple of weeks older I take the brick out. But you need the right sized mesh so with a bit of manipulation they can pull the food down.


Cheers for that, would a 9l be too tall? Looking at the mice one its a 33l so much shorter.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Cheers for that, would a 9l be too tall? Looking at the mice one its a 33l so much shorter.


The 9L rubs are just a fraction shallower than the 33Ls I think, definately not taller both without a lid that is.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless you made a rack like pictured above surely the mesh on top would be covered completely as soon as you wanted to stack them?

One day I will get around to making these for my hamsters, but may just use side mesh both sides and skip the top completely.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I think they must have seen my rodent racks I posted a few years back! Lol. 
However I went one step further and made a feed hopper and double water bottle holder in the mesh lid with some careful cutting and metal bending. Much better than having food inside and bottles on the outside. It dis take 2'hours to make each lid though! There isn't any need to do the sides and metal wire instead of plastic cable ties works perfectly.'I've never had any chewing and I have 10 of the 80 ltr rubs and 10 of the 50ltr rubs converted. They house rats instead of mice 1:4.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/304508-my-rat-breeders.html


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> I think they must have seen my rodent racks I posted a few years back! Lol.
> However I went one step further and made a feed hopper and double water bottle holder in the mesh lid with some careful cutting and metal bending. Much better than having food inside and bottles on the outside. It dis take 2'hours to make each lid though! There isn't any need to do the sides and metal wire instead of plastic cable ties works perfectly.'I've never had any chewing and I have 10 of the 80 ltr rubs and 10 of the 50ltr rubs converted. They house rats instead of mice 1:4.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/304508-my-rat-breeders.html


I like the hopper idea, I have maybe the intention of doing this as the boxes could still be stacked on top of each other if the bottles are on the side.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If you look at the ones on the rack..the 50s they can be stacked on top if each other but you would have to move them to fill bottles. I'm not using the 80s any more as cut down to just the 50s. the food hoppers are Excellect and little food gets wasted compaired to putting it inside the tub in a bowl.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

just spent the afternoon mucking about with a 64 L rub and basicly gone for a mesh lid with a straight down tube type food hopper and straped the water bottles to the side 

that way i can use the tub for either mice or rats 

be interesting to see how other folks have done the lids tho


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the feed half of a lid view of the 50 ltr rub. They bed and birth at the other end. The rack is an old winnick 50ltr snake rub rack. Lids converted.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

blimey no wonder they took you a couple of hours 

looks good though  

: victory:


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

very useful link


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers guys, glad I've been of some help.


----------

